# ¿Que opinais de Momentum Financial?



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

Alguno esta suscrito? Cuanto cuesta al mes? Tienen buen trackrecord o indice de aciertos? Donde puedo ver publicada la cartera o acciones que recomiendan?


----------



## Invekt (5 Sep 2022)

Resumen:





Comprame mi libroOOOoOOoOO, 
Ahora seriedad, otros mas que quieren vivir de otros en vez de sus inversiones, para eso mejor pagar la subscripción a tikr y analizar las empresas uno mismo.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Resumen:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180183
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180184
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180190
> ...



Hombre, a su favor se puede decir que el miércoles pasado les metieron 1500 dólares en el bolsillo a los miembros del club de pago con una triquiñuela narrada en directo que todo el mundo pudo hacer con acciones de 3M. 

Eso sí, dan un poco de vicisitud (y bastante sordidez) la insistencia en los chistecitos y las risitas en los podcasts. Deberían meter risas enlatadas, como en las sitcom, si lo consideran necesario, y tal vez aflojar un poco en la insistencia en lo cool y guays que son (que no digo que no lo sean, pero es que se van los podcasts a las tres horas, y hay otras cosas que hacer además de escucharles las gracietas. 

En resumen, yo consideraba que las gracietas eran el precio a pagar por la información que facilitaban, ahora que han puesto precio a la información, casi podrían pedir un treinta por ciento más por la versión sin chistes de los podcasts, y sería más rentable. 

En cuanto a la información financiera que aportan, es buena porque se ve que le dedican mucho tiempo a investigar o a encontrar informes sobre las empresas de las que hablan. Como agregadores de información a mi me parecen buenos, y algunas de sus no-recomendaciones también son buenas. 

¿300 euros por cuatro meses de pertenencia al club? Con triquiñuelas como las de 3M se pagan solos. Por otra parte, si la gestión muy activa no es tu estilo de inversión, probablemente haya mejores cosas que hacer. 

Y siempre se debe recordar que la inversión en small caps de países exóticos puede ser muy rentable... o una puta ruina. Obviamente de Kistos se farda a diario, pero de Tianli uno se va olvidando, poco a poco. Y ciertamente, ambos extremos se deben más a la coyuntura que al error (o el acierto) en el estudio de las respectivas empresas. 

Si siguieran en burbuja serían un 10 en relación calidad-precio-inversión de tiempo. En el discord ya se requería demasiado tiempo para seguirles, pero seguía siendo un 10 en calidad precio (e inviable a largo plazo que dedicasen tanto tiempo a crearse unos personajes de internet que no monetizasen). En su versión monetizada, probablemente son rentables para quien tenga mucho tiempo para seguirles, y les considere divertidos.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

Gracias por tu elaborada opinion. He sentido curiosidad por la triquiñuela de 3M. No habia riesgo como en las demas inversiones de que saliera mal? Existen bugs en el mercado que permiten enriquecerse tan facilmente? Por que solo 1500?
Sobre el precio 300 cuatrimestre me parece mas normal. Pensaba que eran mensuales y no entendia donde estaba el valor. Supongo que mientras haya suscriptores es que algo bueno deben dar. No se que numero de suscriptores deben manejar a dia de hoy y si estan en crecimiento. He visto poca cosa en el foro al respecto.


The Hellion dijo:


> yo consideraba que las gracietas eran el precio a pagar por la información que facilitaban


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

Es una opinion valida aunque muy generica. Los conoces?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

Entiendo la diferencia. No hay nada malo en monetizar la informacion si creen que tiene valor. La mayoria de gente quiere invertir pero no tiene conocimientos, ni tiempo o ganas de adquirirlos. Ahi entran los gestores de fondos, los asesores financieros y demas profesionales que ayudan a hacerlo. Unos seran buenos, otros humo y marketing como en todo supongo


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2022)

Me pasa lo mismo. 

Por lo demás, lo de Kistos muy bien, lo de Kaspi... pues de momento se frustró por la guerra, pero probablemente remonte


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Gracias por tu elaborada opinion. He sentido curiosidad por la triquiñuela de 3M. No habia riesgo como en las demas inversiones de que saliera mal? Existen bugs en el mercado que permiten enriquecerse tan facilmente? Por que solo 1500?
> Sobre el precio 300 cuatrimestre me parece mas normal. Pensaba que eran mensuales y no entendia donde estaba el valor. Supongo que mientras haya suscriptores es que algo bueno deben dar. No se que numero de suscriptores deben manejar a dia de hoy y si estan en crecimiento. He visto poca cosa en el foro al respecto.



La semana pasada 3M le enchufó a otra empresa, cuyo nombre no recuerdo, una serie de líneas de actividad "problemáticas", para librarse de acabar como Bayer, cosida a denuncias por responsabilidad de producto (Nota al margen: ya veremos si le funciona o no la estrategia). 

La cosa es que en el marco de esa operación, ofreció a sus accionistas (los de 3M), la posibilidad de canjear sus acciones por acciones de la nueva empresa, con un 8,5% de descuento. 

La triquiñuela consistía en comprar acciones de 3M, solicitar su canje, e inmediatamente ponerse corto en acciones de la otra empresa, para evitar todo riesgo de caída de la cotización, y cerrar la operación en cuanto el canje se produjese. 

El límite de 1500 dólares (más o menos) venía determinado porque la operación únicamente podía hacerse con 99 acciones de 3M, puesto que cualquier participación mayor que se presentase al canje estaba sometida a prorrata entre todas las solicitudes (en este caso, la prorrata fue del 5%), mientras que las participaciones de menos de 99 acciones tenían garantizado el canje completo. 

Dicho muy por encima y sin pararme a dar muchos detalles. 

Esto lo detectaron unos comuneros del discord, y luego uno de los gallos del politburó lo explicó, utbi et orbi, pero a toro pasado, más hueco que un tambor. 

Y aprovechando la incidencia, volvieron a abrir las suscripciones.


----------



## Invekt (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Hombre, a su favor se puede decir que el miércoles pasado les metieron 1500 dólares en el bolsillo a los miembros del club de pago con una triquiñuela narrada en directo que todo el mundo pudo hacer con acciones de 3M.
> 
> Eso sí, dan un poco de vicisitud (y bastante sordidez) la insistencia en los chistecitos y las risitas en los podcasts. Deberían meter risas enlatadas, como en las sitcom, si lo consideran necesario, y tal vez aflojar un poco en la insistencia en lo cool y guays que son (que no digo que no lo sean, pero es que se van los podcasts a las tres horas, y hay otras cosas que hacer además de escucharles las gracietas.
> 
> ...



1. Humor en inversión a mi criterio no debería existir, son cosas muy serias.
2. Información puede aportar cualquier web, existen canales que aportan la misma información por 3 - 4 € al mes o portales más baratos.
3. La información está claro que se debe pagar pero una información de calidad no datos extraídos de otras webs o análisis de otros inversores. Hacen una mezcla de Cárpatos (video sábado) para luego decirlo un domingo y otros portales. La prueba kistos, la primera vez que la leí fue en motley fool (antes que ellos), al paso de unos meses no he parado de ver youtubers en la misma acción inspirándose entre ellos.
4. Los 300€ se pagan si tienen un acierto muy superior, y en caso de que por X motivos tu forma de inversión su mayoría se basa en otros inversores, eso es un mal camino, te vas a etfs directamente al carecer de tiempo.

Sigo el canal de "Los Locos de Wall Street", en un tiempo seguro que hacen lo mismo que momentum financial, pero como por ahora son pequeños no, en cuanto les salga 2 o 3 buenas de lleno abren subscripción.
Si tengo que seguir a alguien prefiero Cárpatos, falla más que una escopeta de feria pero si lo sigues te enseña movimientos interesantes que se pueden hacer a lo largo del tiempo y no solo 1 vez para ganar 1500 bucks.

Otra cosa si quieres historias de terror para no dormir, Pablo Gil


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

Supongo que la clave del exito esta en la exclusividad. Si esa informacion la conocen todos el precio de la accion bajaria al abrir los cortos de forma masiva


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

Yo también preferiría un hilo al estilo HVEI35 de hace diez años, o un blog como el de rebuzneitor o borriquitor o como se llamase el del chaval aquel que lo cerró cuando le llamaron para trabajar en una gestora. 

Pero eran otros tiempos.

Hoy el que puede monetiza de una forma o de otra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Alguno esta suscrito? Cuanto cuesta al mes? Tienen buen trackrecord o indice de aciertos? Donde puedo ver publicada la cartera o acciones que recomiendan?



Me he pasado por el canal ese. No sé si han foreado o no, pero te puedo GARANTIZAR que es auténtica basura.

Pero no me hagas caso a mi. Busca su cartera histórica (que también lo puedes hacer via archive.is) y verás la gran cantidad de cagadas.

Alguna que aciertan como eso de 3M, a bombo y platillo, y luego a captar clientes.

Casi que prefiero al Ajram que por lo menos me abre los chakras anales.
*
En serio, no pierdas dinero en esas mierdas.*


----------



## r@in (5 Sep 2022)

No me parece mal lo que hacen, tanto gratis como de pago.
No estoy en su club, ni creo que esté. Si les va bien tanto en sus proyectos como en sus inversiones, me alegraré.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Yo doy consejos gratuitos en mi hilo sin pedir absolútamente nada a cambio. Ni vendo libros ni suscripciones de mierda. Solo pido que la persona haga un mínimo de estudio de la empresa y me explique un poco porqué desea invertir en ella.

La gente que te vende cursos para invertir en bolsa son gente que gana dinero con los cursos, no con la bolsa.

Al menos que hagan como Peter Lynch, que DESPUES de demostrar que es un campeón empezó a hacer sus libros e historias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

r@in dijo:


> No me parece mal lo que hacen, tanto gratis como de pago.
> No estoy en su club, ni creo que esté. Si les va bien tanto en sus proyectos como en sus inversiones, me alegraré.



¿Crees que si les fuera bien estarían cobrando por los cursitos?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Sep 2022)

Pues a mi me gustan.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me he pasado por el canal ese. No sé si han foreado o no, pero te puedo GARANTIZAR que es auténtica basura.
> 
> Pero no me hagas caso a mi. Busca su cartera histórica (que también lo puedes hacer via archive.is) y verás la gran cantidad de cagadas.
> 
> ...



Sí que eran foreros, pero seguro que no estaban en tu lista de favoritos...


----------



## r@in (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Crees que si les fuera bien estarían cobrando por los cursitos?



Depende de lo que entiendas por ir bien.
Creo que les gusta lo que hacen, y si encima sacan un beneficio, olé por ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí que eran foreros, pero seguro que no estaban en tu lista de favoritos...



Yo no suelo fijarme mucho en las personas sino en los contenidos de sus mensajes. Igual ya decían gilipolleces y los puse en ignorados, pero en cualquier caso lo dicho: En 5 minutos ves claro que sus videos no valen una puta mierda.

Yo para entretenerme veo South Park. Para invertir prefiero algo mas serio. Pero que cada cual tire su dinero como bien le venga, por supuesto.


----------



## IgFarben (5 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Alguno esta suscrito? Cuanto cuesta al mes? Tienen buen trackrecord o indice de aciertos? Donde puedo ver publicada la cartera o acciones que recomiendan?



Yo estoy suscrito, en la primera semana, no me acuerdo por cuanto me salió, 199 o 250, creo. Pero a los pocos días lo recupere con creces gracias a una Tender offer que encontraron. La semana pasada con lo de 3M, otros 1500 al zurrón.
A parte de eso, los análisis que hacen son muy buenos y te dicen lo que hay. Y los errores no los tapan, es mas, en cada directo sale alguna de las cagadas.
En el Discord, a parte hay muchísimo nivel, en prácticamente cualquier asunto, y hablo del Discord abierto, no el de pago. Luego el estilo a unos les gustara mas o menos, pero yo desde mi experiencia, gracias a ellos he ganado mucha pasta(y también gracias a @gordinflas ) que es otro grande.


----------



## derepen (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Casi que prefiero al Ajram que por lo menos me abre los chakras anales.
> 
> *En serio, no pierdas dinero en esas mierdas.*


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Busca su cartera histórica (que también lo puedes hacer via archive.is) y verás la gran cantidad de cagadas.



Como se hace esto? Puedes colgar captura?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Como se hace esto? Puedes colgar captura?



Nunca pongo capturas por temas de CSI, pero es bastante sencillo:

1. Vete a archive.ph
2. En el buscador pones la página que existía y se borró, o una página a la que ya no tengas acceso, en el recuadro de abajo.
E voila!

Pero vamos, que para desenmascarar a ésta gente la forma mas sencilla es seguirles y poco a poco lo vas a ver. En vez de escuchar los cantos de sirena de lo que acierta sigue TODO y saca tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (6 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nunca pongo capturas por temas de CSI, pero es bastante sencillo:
> 
> 1. Vete a archive.ph
> 2. En el buscador pones la página que existía y se borró, o una página a la que ya no tengas acceso, en el recuadro de abajo.
> ...



eso de archive no se como va. Que url tengo que poner. En su pagina parece que hay que suscribirse para ver portfolio


----------



## vermer (6 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo doy consejos gratuitos en mi hilo sin pedir absolútamente nada a cambio. Ni vendo libros ni suscripciones de mierda. Solo pido que la persona haga un mínimo de estudio de la empresa y me explique un poco porqué desea invertir en ella.
> 
> La gente que te vende cursos para invertir en bolsa son gente que gana dinero con los cursos, no con la bolsa.
> 
> Al menos que hagan como Peter Lynch, que DESPUES de demostrar que es un campeón empezó a hacer sus libros e historias.



Exacto. Los cursos, quien quiera, sólo deben hacerse con profesionales que hayan demostrado una trayectoria muy larga y solvente. Un tío de 3x años, lo mismo en inversiones que en cualquier ámbito, todavía está pez.

Lo referente a las inversiones es un tema suficientemente serio para tomárselo a broma. De ahí, que si no eres muy bueno al respecto, debes poner muchos, muchísimos más huevos en la cesta de los índices, roboadvisors, gestión activa profesional de empresas y gestores con un track record bueno, que en seguir a listillos.

Conozco poco a los "momentum", pero lo poco que los he escuchado no me inspiran confianza ni profesionalidad. No la que busco para mi. No hablo de nadie más.. No quiero ser más cañero. Les deseo lo mejor, por supuesto.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (6 Sep 2022)

Distinguiría su etapa como foreros, aquí se vio surgir "colectivo momentum" en el magnífico hilo del gordi, del proyecto actual.

Como foreros un 10, independientemente de otras consideraciones, eran activos, aportaban información y su cosmovisión era parecida a la de la mayoría de usuarios habituales. Había Flow en su hilo. 

También me gustaron sus inicios más amateur, aunque básicamente seguía la actualidad de Ciprés.

El programa actual no me gusta y no lo sigo, creo que hay que estar en una dinámica o sintonia que no me agrada. Tampoco pagaría por el contenido y creo que ellos, como foreros que fueron de esta casa, entienden la crítica a la que se exponen, puesto que eran igual de descarnados o sinceros opinando sobre otros vende cursos u opinadores. 

Dicho esto, a mi no me han hecho ganar nada, salvo el gordi y si aprendí mucho de ellos. Que les vaya bien en su proyecto.


----------



## Prince Charles (6 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me he pasado por el canal ese. No sé si han foreado o no, pero te puedo GARANTIZAR que es auténtica basura.
> 
> Pero no me hagas caso a mi. Busca su cartera histórica (que también lo puedes hacer via archive.is) y verás la gran cantidad de cagadas.
> 
> ...




Amén.

En cuanto al tema del humor que otro forero ha mencionado, son unos pesados. Los primeros 20 minutos de cada video son de bromas entre ellos y uno puede directamente saltarselas. Luego a lo largo de los videos a veces esas bromas interrumpen el hilo de lo que estan contando. 

Van tambien con tono altanero y poca humildad.

Aun asi, les deseo buena suerte en su proyecto.


----------



## herodes2 (7 Sep 2022)

Todas esas tender offers que comentais incluso la de MMM son copiadas de gente de Twitter y de otros foreros que lo publican desinteresadamente, así como casi todos los valores y tesis que recomiendan, no hay ni uno que haya sido de cosecha propia excepto los de Gordinflas que ese si se lo curra y es el único que publica sú portfolio mensualmente con transparencia total; el resto mucho ji, ji pero no sabes ni lo que llevan ni lo que compran ni lo que venden, todo a toro pasado y muy por encima; tampoco hay que vender tanto la burra con Kistos si las cagadas se cuentan casi por decenas, sea Morses, Powerband, Moneymy, Tianli, Ades, el paquete fregonero al completo que da un poco de vergüenza que se siga hablando de semejantes truños con toda la mierda que ha salido y la que falta, etc. 
El auténtico valor de la comunidad no son los que la llevan, son los foreros con conocimientos que escriben desinteresadamente, eso ha creado una gran comunidad y el típico listillo de siempre que quiere monetizar pero aprovechándose del saber de foreros que colaboran desinteresadamente, e incluso toda la información y más se consigue gratis y libremente en las rrss ya que hay muchísima gente que sabe un huevo e incluso les gusta difundir sabiduría.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Todas esas tender offers que comentais incluso la de MMM son copiadas de gente de Twitter y de otros foreros que lo publican desinteresadamente, así como casi todos los valores y tesis que recomiendan, no hay ni uno que haya sido de cosecha propia excepto los de Gordinflas que ese si se lo curra y es el único que publica sú portfolio mensualmente con transparencia total; el resto mucho ji, ji pero no sabes ni lo que llevan ni lo que compran ni lo que venden, todo a toro pasado y muy por encima; tampoco hay que vender tanto la burra con Kistos si las cagadas se cuentan casi por decenas, sea Morses, Powerband, Moneymy, Tianli, Ades, el paquete fregonero al completo que da un poco de vergüenza que se siga hablando de semejantes truños con toda la mierda que ha salido y la que falta, etc.
> El auténtico valor de la comunidad no son los que la llevan, son los foreros con conocimientos que escriben desinteresadamente, eso ha creado una gran comunidad y el típico listillo de siempre que quiere monetizar pero aprovechándose del saber de foreros que colaboran desinteresadamente, e incluso toda la información y más se consigue gratis y libremente en las rrss ya que hay muchísima gente que sabe un huevo e incluso les gusta difundir sabiduría.



Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices;; su principal valor es que son agregadores de información y su princip0al inconveniente es que son bastante chapas a la hora de exponer la información que agregan. Mejorarían mucho si limitasen sus podcasts semanales a veinte minutos de coyuntura y otros veinte de exposición somera de las empresas.

Luego ya está en cada uno (de los espectadores) el darse cuenta de que emplear métodos de valoración de no cotizadas para valorar cotizadas permite descubrir empresas infravaloradas por el mercado (ese es el método de Graham, arbitrar entre la cotización y el valor subyacente) y eso está muy bien para comprar subyacentes a precio de ganga cuando surge la oportunidad de arbitraje. Pero como normalmente no podemos comprar el subyacente (la empresa, entera o en proporción suficiente para gestionarla y consolidarla), seguimos dependiendo de todos los demás factores, además de los fundamentales, que determinan la valoración de mercado de las acciones que son lo que nosotros podemos comprar. 

Y ahí es donde entra la coyuntura, los caprichos del mercado, los calienta-valores (de manera deliberada o no, de manera remunerada o no), los caprichos de los políticos, los intereses de los gestores de las empresas (sobre los que como pequeños, más bien, minúsculos, accionistas no podemos influir, el eterno problema de _agencia_)....

Entonces un día escuchas a tus no-recomendadores de inversión espantarse ante el hecho de que Angelikis barra _pro domo sua_, de que el chino haga una chinada, de que el director financiero de una banda de prestamistas rompepiernas no siga las normas éticas de San Francisco de Asis, y uno se pregunta a quén coño estoy haciendo caso. 

Y en medio de ese mar de dudas, un día, el vigía que escudriña el océano proceloso de la coyuntura va y se queja de que ya no estamos en Kansas y de que nos encontramos al albur de las decisiones de las manos fuertes... y ya es cuando definitivamente se te caen los palos del sombrajo.

¿No eran conscientes de que, en su medida, y junto a otros influencers de la _financesphera_, estaban calentando las empresas de pequeña capitalización de las que hablaban? ¿De verdad pensaban que el mercado es absolutamente eficiente, aunque un poco parsimonioso en sus movimientos, y siempre acaba haciendo lo que dicen los fundamentales? ¿Creían que los políticos y las manos fuertes, que declaran guerras, no iban a manipular mercados en contra de los fundamentales? Pensaban, en serio, que su método era básicamente infalible y que bastaba con un screener y un curso básico de contabilidad (y más básico de inglés) para convertirse en el próximo Gordon Gekko?


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Todas esas tender offers que comentais incluso la de MMM son copiadas de gente de Twitter y de otros foreros que lo publican desinteresadamente, así como casi todos los valores y tesis que recomiendan, no hay ni uno que haya sido de cosecha propia excepto los de Gordinflas que ese si se lo curra y es el único que publica sú portfolio mensualmente con transparencia total; el resto mucho ji, ji pero no sabes ni lo que llevan ni lo que compran ni lo que venden, todo a toro pasado y muy por encima; tampoco hay que vender tanto la burra con Kistos si las cagadas se cuentan casi por decenas, sea Morses, Powerband, Moneymy, Tianli, Ades, el paquete fregonero al completo que da un poco de vergüenza que se siga hablando de semejantes truños con toda la mierda que ha salido y la que falta, etc.
> El auténtico valor de la comunidad no son los que la llevan, son los foreros con conocimientos que escriben desinteresadamente, eso ha creado una gran comunidad y el típico listillo de siempre que quiere monetizar pero aprovechándose del saber de foreros que colaboran desinteresadamente, e incluso toda la información y más se consigue gratis y libremente en las rrss ya que hay muchísima gente que sabe un huevo e incluso les gusta difundir sabiduría.



El @gordinflas , aparte de serio y currante, es que cae bien.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2022)

A mi el discord me gusta, me parece interesante. Hay que desgranar entre la abundancia pero hay gente sensata, gente que merece la pena y como todo en la vida hay soberbios y malintencionados.
Esto es normal, para unos es un medio para informar y aportar y para otros es una válvula de escape para lo que se intuye una vida triste y aburrida. Hay algún listillo que se dedica a pegar twitters, poner acrónimos como si fuese un morse y sobre todo a pasar el boli rojo a la aportaciones de los demás, sin ser moderadores, signo inequívoco de soberbia. Y quienes siempre quieren tener razón cuando se habla de mercados financieros lo cual ya de por si es un atrevimiento. Pero bueno es normal entre tanta y tanta gente que puede hablar desde el anonimato. Esto es normal en la vida y se entiende también que esos figuras piensen lo mismo de otros, me incluyo.
Un aspecto importante es la tendencia humana a la exclusividad y al paralelismo porque rápidamente han surgido múltiples oportunidades que se comentan entre dos tres en privado y no forman parte del común de los comentarios. Algo así como esto es un secreto, mira que oportunidad si hacemos esto etc ….. a mi me han llegado ya cuatro de éstas.
Esto también es normal y forma parte del comportamiento humano, nada que ver con el discord ni la filosofía de lo que estamos hablando.

En resumen, calidad y éxito que ha atraído a mucha gente y de ahí surgen comportamientos variopintos y el siempre riesgo de quienes tratan de competir en aportaciones y calidad sobre los demás intentando formar parte del grupo de mando, vamos lo que viene llamándose trepismo. Lógico y normal, detrás de todo siempre hay personas.

Lo que si también se aprecia, nuevamente lógico, es como algunos son attention whore y calientan discursos sobre valores, repiten lo que por ejemplo dicen algunos fondos valué, y cuando esas recomendaciones fracasan entonces dejan de decir nada o incluso se ponen a patear el herido tirado en el suelo. 

Esto pasaba en burbuja y hoy se ha quedado en un remanso de bots de carne y hueso y sobre todo gente interesada vs al altruismo pasado en las aportaciones.

En discord toca como challenge manejar la abundancia.

Que en Momentum quieren ganar dinero?, y cuál eso problema?. Somos la leche, todo nos molesta.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (7 Sep 2022)

Janus dijo:


> En resumen, calidad y éxito que ha atraído a mucha gente y de ahí surgen comportamientos variopintos



Discrepo.

Yo solo veo fiebre del oro y vendedores de picos y palas. 

El tiempo dará o quitará razones.


----------



## Mig29 (7 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Todas esas tender offers que comentais incluso la de MMM son copiadas de gente de Twitter y de otros foreros que lo publican desinteresadamente, así como casi todos los valores y tesis que recomiendan, no hay ni uno que haya sido de cosecha propia excepto los de Gordinflas que ese si se lo curra y es el único que publica sú portfolio mensualmente con transparencia total; el resto mucho ji, ji pero no sabes ni lo que llevan ni lo que compran ni lo que venden, todo a toro pasado y muy por encima; tampoco hay que vender tanto la burra con Kistos si las cagadas se cuentan casi por decenas, sea Morses, Powerband, Moneymy, Tianli, Ades, el paquete fregonero al completo que da un poco de vergüenza que se siga hablando de semejantes truños con toda la mierda que ha salido y la que falta, etc.
> El auténtico valor de la comunidad no son los que la llevan, son los foreros con conocimientos que escriben desinteresadamente, eso ha creado una gran comunidad y el típico listillo de siempre que quiere monetizar pero aprovechándose del saber de foreros que colaboran desinteresadamente, e incluso toda la información y más se consigue gratis y libremente en las rrss ya que hay muchísima gente que sabe un huevo e incluso les gusta difundir sabiduría.



A Morses yo le saqué un muy buen pellizco, viendo ahora la cotización, menos mal que vendí.
Sobre lo que comentas, al final el tener la información condensada y masticada, ayuda mucho a los que tienen poco tiempo, y hay que pagarlo.
Yo prefiero hacer yo el trabajo de pico y pala, que estoy jubilado y me gusta. A día de hoy el estilo que más me gusta, y es al que más sigo, es a @gordinflas , un gran tipo la verdad.


----------



## Zoeric (7 Sep 2022)

Quizá algún miembro de la banda está teniendo problemas para dominar su ego pero el 50% de mi cartera especulativa es kistos comprada a precio medio de 198...y fue gracias al hilo del floro... así que qué voy a decir...me caen bien.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

Se esta poniendo interesante el hilo. Opiniones para todos los gustos. Parece que gordinflas es el que sale mejor parado. Podriais citar a los demas foreros si siguen por aqui? Voy a usar buscador para encontrar el origen de todo esto


----------



## IgFarben (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Se esta poniendo interesante el hilo. Opiniones para todos los gustos. Parece que @gordinflas es el que sale mejor parado. Podriais citar a los demas foreros si siguen por aqui? Voy a usar buscador para encontrar el origen de todo esto



Capi creo que era @arriba/abajo , Cipres @GOLDGOD Raul creo que era @Value .
El único que sigue por aquí es @gordinflas
Ahí tienes los orígenes:





Bolsa: - Momentum Financial - Podcast de analisis de inversion


Como casi todos sabeis, un grupo de foreros hemos creado un podcast de inversion en youtube. La idea comenzo analizando empresas juntos hace meses, y pensamos que seria interesante que las ideas de foreros como @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo o @GOLDGOD tuvieran una mayor difusion que la que este...




www.burbuja.info





Aunque los orígenes orígenes eran la cartera kamikaze de gordi y algún hilo mas que ya no recuerdo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Capi creo que era @arriba/abajo , Cipres @GOLDGOD Raul creo que era @Value .
> El único que sigue por aquí es @gordinflas
> Ahí tienes los orígenes:
> 
> ...



Justo lo que estaba buscando

Curiosa la escision que se ha producido entre gordinflas y el resto. Incluso ha vendido kistos para desmarque total.


----------



## IgFarben (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Justo lo que estaba buscando
> 
> Curiosa la escision que se ha producido entre gordinflas y el resto. Incluso ha vendido kistos para desmarque total.



Kistos nunca pego en la forma de invertir de gordinflas. La ha vendido sacando un buen rendimiento. Yo creo que hizo bien, lo mas importante es estar cómodo con un valor, y si no lo estaba con Kistos, y veía mas oportunidades a las que quería entrar, adelante.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Se esta poniendo interesante el hilo. Opiniones para todos los gustos. Parece que gordinflas es el que sale mejor parado. Podriais citar a los demas foreros si siguen por aqui? Voy a usar buscador para encontrar el origen de todo esto



El que firmaba aqui como goldgold, parece que pilotaba aunque también gastaba algo de ego, debia de ser asturiano por lo que se deducia


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Kistos nunca pego en la forma de invertir de gordinflas. La ha vendido sacando un buen rendimiento. Yo creo que hizo bien, lo mas importante es estar cómodo con un valor, y si no lo estaba con Kistos, y veía mas oportunidades a las que quería entrar, adelante.



No me sea diplomatico. Entro en kistos porque era de las principales posiciones de momentum y salio de ella cuando se produjo la mencionada escision. Veo una correlacion y pienso que o la compra o la venta estubo influenciada por algo mas que el analisis objetivo como inversion.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Discrepo.
> 
> Yo solo veo fiebre del oro y vendedores de picos y palas.
> 
> El tiempo dará o quitará razones.



ahí hay gente valiosa y vendedores de libros lo cual es el coste del éxito. Ya está. Queda en tu responsabilidad saber separar el polvo de la paja. Hay un par de ellos que son papagayos que matizan tu intervención para darse a valer como si les fuesen a promocionar.
yo suelo contar menos de lo que sé para no ahondar ese tipo de actitudes y envidias. Me consta que a nivel de moderación hay buen nivel.


----------



## Noctis (7 Sep 2022)

Yo llevo en el Podcast y Discord desde sus comienzos y antes desde sus hilos en burbuja y soy suscriptor de su club. Comentar que lo de los 300€ es reciente, antes eran 200€ y creo que eran 7-8 meses hasta final del 2022. Luego no se sabe cuanto será la suscripción anual entera a 2023. Lo de los 300€ es porque habian cerrado cupos ya que habiamos pasado de las 150 personas, pero al final han decidido abrirlas subiendo precio para estos meses hasta final de año, desconozco si es marketing o realmente así, como les conozco pienso que lo segundo, pero la realidad la desconozco.

En mi caso que fueron 200€ me ha salido rentable desde la primera semana con hedges que han dado, también han traído empresas (como las que traían al principio en el podcast) que es algo que rara vez hacen más allá de traer invitados y comentar la actualidad. Hemos tenido cagadas, lo que pasa es que las más gordas han sido cagadas antes de hacerlo de pago, como TIanli, PowerBand y otras tantas. Pero en general no recuerdo cagadas en las empresas del club de pago (en parte porque muchas son a largo plazo) pero claro, solo puedo hablar de las que estoy interesado, como se divide en canales, y hay canales que no toco, han podido tener cagadas en otras tipo mineras y cosas así.

Algunos como Capi han tenido grandes aciertos y algunas grandes cagadas, el mismo en su hilo las relataba, os acordais de FINV? creo recordar que multiplicamos x5. Y tambien en su epoca con las SPACS hubo ostias como churros. Pero el tipo es transparente, lo mismo que Gordinflas, que publica todo, da ideas incluso antes de comprar él, y además con cifras.

Entre Capi y Gordi crearon una comunidad bastante interesante con sus 2 hilos que trasladaron al discord, es uno de los principales motivos por el que este subforo ha bajado mucho la participación, la mayoría de los habituales están en su discord.

En general a mi me sale rentable porque muchas de las empresas que traen son de mi tipo de inversión, las actualizan, las comentan y se reúnen con los CEO de esas empresas (no en todas pueden) y también tienen una newsletter, que no esta mal para resumir la semana.

PD: El discord es gratuito y la mayoría no son canales de pago, podéis entrar y ver por vosotros mismos el nivel de la gente, lo mejor de este canal es la comunidad que se ha formado, por el nivel de muchos de sus usuarios que comparten gratis la info.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Yo llevo en el Podcast y Discord desde sus comienzos y antes desde sus hilos en burbuja y soy suscriptor de su club. Comentar que lo de los 300€ es reciente, antes eran 200€ y creo que eran 7-8 meses hasta final del 2022. Luego no se sabe cuanto será la suscripción anual entera a 2023. Lo de los 300€ es porque habian cerrado cupos ya que habiamos pasado de las 150 personas, pero al final han decidido abrirlas subiendo precio para estos meses hasta final de año, desconozco si es marketing o realmente así, como les conozco pienso que lo segundo, pero la realidad la desconozco.
> 
> En mi caso que fueron 200€ me ha salido rentable desde la primera semana con hedges que han dado, también han traído empresas (como las que traían al principio en el podcast) que es algo que rara vez hacen más allá de traer invitados y comentar la actualidad. Hemos tenido cagadas, lo que pasa es que las más gordas han sido cagadas antes de hacerlo de pago, como TIanli, PowerBand y otras tantas. Pero en general no recuerdo cagadas en las empresas del club de pago (en parte porque muchas son a largo plazo) pero claro, solo puedo hablar de las que estoy interesado, como se divide en canales, y hay canales que no toco, han podido tener cagadas en otras tipo mineras y cosas así.
> 
> ...



Entonces el pago de 200, ahora 300 era un pago unico para todo el año. Esta bien aclararlo. 
En cuanto al salseo, se conocen los motivos por los que se han separado? hubo algun detonante o motivo publico o sucedio sin mas?


----------



## Noctis (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Entonces el pago de 200, ahora 300 era un pago unico para todo el año. Esta bien aclararlo.
> En cuanto al salseo, se conocen los motivos por los que se han separado? hubo algun detonante o motivo publico o sucedio sin mas?



Ojo para todo el año no exactamente, salió en mayo creo que fue y en mayo valía 200€ hasta diciembre de 2022. Ahora vale 300€ hasta final de 2022. Pero estoy convencido que no va a valer 200€ todo un año de 2023.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

Pero es que nadie va a entrar en el tema de la ruptura? Algo habran dicho para explicarlo no?


----------



## Value (7 Sep 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Capi creo que era @arriba/abajo , Cipres @GOLDGOD Raul creo que era @Value .
> El único que sigue por aquí es @gordinflas
> Ahí tienes los orígenes:
> 
> ...



Sip, yo era el user Value. 

Cuánto tiempo sin pasar por aquí! Me sorprende tanto odio la verdad, sobre todo con la cantidad enfermiza de horas que hemos invertido en compartir información de manera desinterasada. 

Y el que tenga dudas sobre nuestras rentabilidades... yo mismamente hice un video hace no tanto en el podcast enseñando exactamente mi cartera y rentabilidad. 

Obviamente que he/hemos tenido errores y más que vendrán!! que no somos robots joder. Lo que pasa que aciertos hemos tenido bastantes más. Solo tenéis que rebuscar en nuestros antiguos mensajes para encontrarlos


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

Value dijo:


> Sip, yo era el user Value.
> 
> Cuánto tiempo sin pasar por aquí! Me sorprende tanto odio la verdad, sobre todo con la cantidad enfermiza de horas que hemos invertido en compartir información de manera desinterasada.
> 
> ...



Para este foro no estais saliendo mal parados, hay un poco de todo y bien argumentado. Como he dicho en otro mensaje, si hay suscriptores sera por algo, algunos ya lo han explicado.


----------



## anduriña (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Alguno esta suscrito? Cuanto cuesta al mes? Tienen buen trackrecord o indice de aciertos? Donde puedo ver publicada la cartera o acciones que recomiendan?



Yo los seguía más al principio que ahora. No me interesan demasiado las empresas de las que hablan. Yo tiendo a invertir en blue chips. No necesito rentabilidades del 40% anual. El resumen de Ciprés es prescindible.

Coincido con vosotros en la buena opinión que tenéis de gordinflas. Pero yo tengo aprecio a Raúl. De hecho, me parece el más interesante de los participantes habituales.

Sabe un montón de barcos y energía y sus monográficos son útiles para aprender del sector -y, en definitiva, valorar inversiones. El monografíco de barcos es lo que mejor que he visto en mi vida sobre el sector. Y el análisis que hizo Raúl de Grindrod fue fantástico.

No me parece mal lo que están haciendo -cada uno está en su derecho, como yo lo estoy en no pagar. Aunque no acabo de entender las motivaciones de alguno de ellos -si de verdad se dedica a lo que parece dedicarse, que , por cierto, se le nota bastante poco. Se veía de lejos que iban a acabar haciendo lo que han hecho.

De hecho, casi lo más interesante de los vídeos se da cuando traen a alguien que de verdad sabe de algún sector concreto -como hace unas semanas, cuando hablaron de Meta. O cuando va Resglostock.

Tienen algunas ideas de bombero torero pero, bueno, allá cada cual. Es un agregador de contenidos. Sin más.

A mí sí que no me acaba de agradar que hayan drenado gente de Rankia. Porque algunos de los foreros ahora participan en el discord, que no es abierto (hay que entrar con contraseña), y está bastante mal organizado. Pero, bueno, ¡qué se le va a hacer!




Value dijo:


> Sip, yo era el user Value.
> 
> Cuánto tiempo sin pasar por aquí! Me sorprende tanto odio la verdad, sobre todo con la cantidad enfermiza de horas que hemos invertido en compartir información de manera desinterasada.
> 
> ...



No creo que estéis saliendo mal parados en absoluto. Yo mismo acabo de hablar (muy) bien de ti.


----------



## IgFarben (7 Sep 2022)

Value dijo:


> Sip, yo era el user Value.
> 
> Cuánto tiempo sin pasar por aquí! Me sorprende tanto odio la verdad, sobre todo con la cantidad enfermiza de horas que hemos invertido en compartir información de manera desinterasada.
> 
> ...



Considerando lo plagado que esta de bilis este foro(ya lo estaba antes, ahora cada vez mas), yo no haría mucho caso.
Yo a nivel personal no puedo decir mas que cosas buenas de vosotros, gracias a vosotros he aprendido bastante, y también ganado.


----------



## Noctis (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Pero es que nadie va a entrar en el tema de la ruptura? Algo habran dicho para explicarlo no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182681



No te calientes, no hay nada malo como tal. Gordi estaba bastante quemado en esa época y además tenia que dedicarle tiempo a encontrar trabajo de profe con oposiciones/bolsas (o eso creo recordar) y no podía dedicarle tanto tiempo: Estuvo bastante tiempo con un hilo propio en el discord, comentando muchas cosas a la vez que por Twitter. 

A día de hoy creo que ha encontrado ya trabajo y ha creado una suscripción mensual para dar ideas de empresas de su estilo, que luego publica gratis a los X meses. Son ideas bastante trabajadas, a raiz de esto abandono su hilo del discord para crear el suyo propio. Pero como ves todo el que puede monetiza y es normal. Gordi estuvo meses decidiendo que hacer si monetizar o no, y al final acabo decidiendo hacerlo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Sep 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> No te calientes, no hay nada malo como tal. Gordi estaba bastante quemado en esa época y además tenia que dedicarle tiempo a encontrar trabajo de profe con oposiciones/bolsas (o eso creo recordar) y no podía dedicarle tanto tiempo: Estuvo bastante tiempo con un hilo propio en el discord, comentando muchas cosas a la vez que por Twitter.
> 
> A día de hoy creo que ha encontrado ya trabajo y ha creado una suscripción mensual para dar ideas de empresas de su estilo, que luego publica gratis a los X meses. Son ideas bastante trabajadas, a raiz de esto abandono su hilo del discord para crear el suyo propio. Pero como ves todo el que puede monetiza y es normal. Gordi estuvo meses decidiendo que hacer si monetizar o no, y al final acabo decidiendo hacerlo.



A mi que monetice el que pueda me parece muy bien. Antes han dicho que el grupo que inicio momentum se creo principalmente en el hilo de cartera kamikaze de gordinflas. Por tanto es de alguna forma miembro fundador preferente. Me extraña que una vez creado el negocio y que parece funcionar, el se quede fuera "por falta de tiempo" y a la vez cree un canal de inversion paralelo. Ahi hay mas chicha de la que me cuentas. Hay discrepancias en la gestion de momentum o incluso puede que pelea de egos. Quien sabe, lo digo por marujear. Me recuerda a Walter White. Espero que la cosa no vaya por ese camino en el futuro


----------



## Luke I'm your father (7 Sep 2022)

Janus dijo:


> ahí hay gente valiosa y vendedores de libros lo cual es el coste del éxito. Ya está. Queda en tu responsabilidad saber separar el polvo de la paja. Hay un par de ellos que son papagayos que matizan tu intervención para darse a valer como si les fuesen a promocionar.



Tienes razón, igual no me he expresado del todo bien.

Hubiese sido mejor analogía la del Cocktail de Peter Lynch, la leí hace poco en Rankia, precisamente. Ahora estamos en el momento de la fiesta donde el gestor de inversiones es cool y lo normal es que haya iniciativas que intenten capitalizarlas. No me parece extraño, ya digo que yo no pagaría el contenido de momentum, porque no me agrada la dinámica, pero eso pasa con cualquier programa... También hay otras áreas de mi vida en las que invertiría antes en formación antes, entiendo, prioridades de cada cual.

A mi me hubiese gustado que Gordinflas hubiese capitalizado mejor su hilo, que no se si lo está haciendo ahora y pagar, solo pagaría a Estebaranz por aprender su metodologia, por motivos claros.

Edit: Acabo de ver el perfil de gordinflas... Hipócrita y vendido... Que tío... La verdad que el precio no me parece descabellado para el rendimiento que ofreció, quizá me suscriba más adelante.


----------



## herodes2 (7 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Pero es que nadie va a entrar en el tema de la ruptura? Algo habran dicho para explicarlo no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182681



Eso fue por política de conflicto de intereses, al crear Gordinflas el Patreon pues ya chocaba con las normas del foro de no poderse anunciar empresas, etc.
Supongo que le invitarían a poner sus contenidos en el Club en cerrado( esto es suposición mía) pero Gordinflas ha preferido montar sú Discord de cosecha personal.


----------



## qbit (7 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> El auténtico valor de la comunidad no son los que la llevan, son los foreros con conocimientos que escriben desinteresadamente, eso ha creado una gran comunidad y el típico listillo de siempre que quiere monetizar pero aprovechándose del saber de foreros que colaboran desinteresadamente, e incluso toda la información y más se consigue gratis y libremente en las rrss ya que hay muchísima gente que sabe un huevo e incluso les gusta difundir sabiduría.



Tanto en foros como en Youtube, cuando aparece uno (un analista famoso) hablando o escribiendo sus análisis, o un grupo pequeño de gente anónima haciendo lo mismo, se crea una comunidad bastante grandecilla de gente interesada en el tema porque atraen a otros que llegan y se quedan.


----------



## Seagrams (7 Sep 2022)

Soy uno de los users que ha estado casi desde el principio y doy fe de que fuimos los propios usuarios quienes por aclamación popular pedimos que el Discord se hicera de pago porque entendiamos que el nivel de curro que estaban haciendo de gratis no era sostenible.

El Clap es una sacada de rabo a años luz de cualquier otra comunidad de inversión que conozca. Un poco desorganizado a veces pero con un contenido brutal. Han creado un producto cojonudo que se paga solo y por cojones les tiene que ir bien.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (8 Sep 2022)

Gostaría que Calopez hiciese el foro de pago, que menudo curro lleva el hombre acumulado.

Calopez, Cuota + Tags, Ya!


----------



## herodes2 (8 Sep 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Soy uno de los users que ha estado casi desde el principio y doy fe de que fuimos los propios usuarios quienes por aclamación popular pedimos que el Discord se hicera de pago porque entendiamos que el nivel de curro que estaban haciendo de gratis no era sostenible.
> 
> El Clap es una sacada de rabo a años luz de cualquier otra comunidad de inversión que conozca. Un poco desorganizado a veces pero con un contenido brutal. Han creado un producto cojonudo que se paga solo y por cojones les tiene que ir bien.



Esto no ha sido así para nada en absoluto. Funcionó bastante tiempo gratis sin ningún problema, lo más que se pedía eran donativos a través de Youtube en los videos que emitían en directo los domingos con el objetivo de cubrir gastos de mantenimiento y tal pero eso de por aclamación popular hacerlo de pago no lo he visto por ningún lado. Podían haber seguido con ese planteamiento perfectamente como siguen otros foros de diferentes rrss; de hecho choca un poco con la filosofía que empezó el foro como grupo de amigos para poder expresarse mejor y tal abierto a todos y con transparencia, pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## Seagrams (8 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Esto no ha sido así para nada en absoluto. Funcionó bastante tiempo gratis sin ningún problema, lo más que se pedía eran donativos a través de Youtube en los videos que emitían en directo los domingos con el objetivo de cubrir gastos de mantenimiento y tal pero eso de por aclamación popular hacerlo de pago no lo he visto por ningún lado. Podían haber seguido con ese planteamiento perfectamente como siguen otros foros de diferentes rrss; de hecho choca un poco con la filosofía que empezó el foro como grupo de amigos para poder expresarse mejor y tal abierto a todos y con transparencia, pero bueno, es lo que hay.



Pues si no lo has visto mucho te has perdido. Vete al discord y buscalo con la lupa macho. Y lo de los donativos en youtube por ejemplo se hizo inviable porque les desmonetizaron el canal. El foro sigue siendo gratis como antes, simplemente abrieron uno paralelo de pago en el que se tratan las cosas del club de pago. Lo mismo que los Locos tienen un foro gratis y luego si quieres acceder a un curso (recomiendo mucho el de opciones por cierto) tienes que pagar. Pues lo logico. Aqui todo Dios acaba cobrando y es logico:lleva un trabajo y por encima hacen ganar pasta a la gente. Tu conoces a alguien lo suficientemente popular que no cobre por este tipo de cosas? Desconfia de quien te regala su trabajo "gratis" Los tontos hace siglos que se acabaron amigo


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Sep 2022)

Para mi Momentum era gordinflas, los demas sencillamente se montaron en la ola del exito que tuvo su hilo de la cartera kamikaze.
Sin gordinflas, para mi, Momentum no tiene nada especial, por lo que ya no los sigo, gordinflas siempre me parecio el unico de todos con "sustancia" en sus analisis y con un "framework" mental solido ademas de ser autentico y genuino compartiendo sus ideas de forma desinteresada.

Recientemente ha puesto un patreon con un pago casi simbolico, pero que igualmente lo que publica por ahi lo va a hacer de libre acceso pasados unos meses.

Para mi esto es mas un pasatiempo intelectual que una forma de hacer dinero, mi dinero esta en indexados y en Berkshire Pollabieghaway mayormente, lo que meto en inversiones " alternativas " como las del gordi es bastante poco, pero disfruto del proceso de analisis, y del gordi he aprendido bastantes cosas a nivel practico.

Si busco ideas para invertir, y analisis sesudos, voy a Value Investors Club / Where top investors share their best ideas


----------



## IgFarben (8 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Esto no ha sido así para nada en absoluto. Funcionó bastante tiempo gratis sin ningún problema, lo más que se pedía eran donativos a través de Youtube en los videos que emitían en directo los domingos con el objetivo de cubrir gastos de mantenimiento y tal pero eso de por aclamación popular hacerlo de pago no lo he visto por ningún lado. Podían haber seguido con ese planteamiento perfectamente como siguen otros foros de diferentes rrss; de hecho choca un poco con la filosofía que empezó el foro como grupo de amigos para poder expresarse mejor y tal abierto a todos y con transparencia, pero bueno, es lo que hay.



Le dedican muchísimo tiempo, y se nota. Es normal que lo quieran monetizar, y es que además en ningún momento le han puesto la pistola en la cabeza a nadie para que pague, y sin pagar sigues teniendo todo lo que tenias antes, e incluso mas. Para mi de las mejores empresas que han presentado en el Club, Archaea, la tenias en abierto 1 mes después. No se que problema tenéis con la monetización, de verdad, cada uno que se gaste su dinero en lo que quiera.


----------



## pandiella (8 Sep 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Soy uno de los users que ha estado casi desde el principio y doy fe de que fuimos los propios usuarios quienes por aclamación popular pedimos que el Discord se hicera de pago porque entendiamos que el nivel de curro que estaban haciendo de gratis no era sostenible.
> 
> El Clap es una sacada de rabo a años luz de cualquier otra comunidad de inversión que conozca. Un poco desorganizado a veces pero con un contenido brutal. Han creado un producto cojonudo que se paga solo y por cojones les tiene que ir bien.



vaya mayestático, cóbranos, cóbranos! eso de que por aclamación lo dudo

me fliparon estos comportamientos en su momento (como el comunista del chiste de la dos galllinas) 

con lo fácil que era donarles el dinero tú mismo, sin pretender hablar en el nombre de todos


----------



## herodes2 (8 Sep 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Le dedican muchísimo tiempo, y se nota. Es normal que lo quieran monetizar, y es que además en ningún momento le han puesto la pistola en la cabeza a nadie para que pague, y sin pagar sigues teniendo todo lo que tenias antes, e incluso mas. Para mi de las mejores empresas que han presentado en el Club, Archaea, la tenias en abierto 1 mes después. No se que problema tenéis con la monetización, de verdad, cada uno que se gaste su dinero en lo que quiera.



Pero si Archaea tiene hilo propio en abierto mucho antes de presentarla en el club, es una más de las ídeas cogidas de foreros que lo han puesto desinteresadamente en abierto, por eso digo que el club se nutre en gran medida de aportaciones cogidas de otros y no aporta gran valor en sí, que lo tienen que vender como que es la hostia para generar cash pues como cualquier vendedor de crecepelos, que si tener una call con un CEO(ya me dirás lo que va a decir el CEO de sú empresa) que si hacer un vídeo en un momento dado sólo para miembros para ver unos resultados que son públicos, etc. son cosas bonitas pero hablando de inversión muy superficiales.


----------



## Invekt (8 Sep 2022)

Pues yo os digo que todos estos han quemado carteras, mira lo de las fregonas de hong kong, eso ocurre cuando te metes en mercados que no tienes experiencia, mi consejo dejaros de esas basuras y leeros unos libros buscan en google, buena información de foros, etc


----------



## Diosa-Harley (8 Sep 2022)

Creo que voy a monetizar este hilo que esta teniendo bastante exito. La verdad que resulta interesante. A parte de las opiniones de cada uno, echo de menos algun dato objetivo. Creo que para ver el portfolio actual del club hay que estar registrado. A ver si alguien se anima a comentar sobre ello. Quiza tambien cogiendo el total de empresas que han salido y viendo cuantas han sido aciertos se pueda hacer una valoracion


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Sep 2022)

No son mi estilo de inversion pero leia el Discord y escucho algo del podcast si se tercia por si cae alguna info interesante pero suelo durar poco porque las bromitas me sacan de quicio ( con respecto al podcast). Y en cuanto a su vertiente "comercial" si la gente quiere pagarles pues ellos sabran, si creen que les resulta rentable bien por ellos, a mi nunca me ha convencido ésto de pagar por ese tipo de informacion.

PD: El tema de Kistos ya aburre, en serio, si, han acertado pero que jodida pesadez con el tema, madre de Dios.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (8 Sep 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> PD: El tema de Kistos ya aburre, en serio, si, han acertado pero que jodida pesadez con el tema, madre de Dios.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (9 Sep 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183431



Tengo que monetizar ya que estan hasta robando mi meme del hilo. Esos zanxs son mios @Majestic


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> El único que sigue por aquí es @gordinflas



Confirmo que sigo por aquí, solo que en el foro ya no tengo mucho que comentar porque la cartera kamikaze hace tiempo que está casi completa y los movimientos que hago son en empresas que ya he analizado... y los motivos de compra/venta son muy simples. Lo típico de que una empresa sube más que las otras y pasa a estar cara, ergo la vendes (o al contrario, una empresa que ya había analizado baja de precio sin que haya pasado nada, por tanto compro más o recompro si la había vendido). Para eso Twitter y Discord funcionan mejor, muchas veces es literalmente poner una nota de 20 palabras. 

Kistos fue algo así, no hay más motivos para venderla por mi parte. Hace tiempo que iba diciendo en público que no coincidía con mi estilo de inversión, pero iba procrastinando. Este año el mercado ha pegado un buen bajón, quiero comprar empresas pequeñas europeas, necesitaba dinero y como no sabía que vender he vendido lo que no coincidía con mi estilo. No hay más. No tiene nada que ver con mi desvinculación de Momentum (que fue en agosto de 2021, más de un año ya).

Discord funciona mucho mejor que el foro para preguntas y respuestas porque es un formato tipo chat, para análisis tiro de artículos porque el foro se me queda corto. Twitter funciona mejor para pequeños anuncios y chorradas que me vienen a la mente. El foro se queda en tierra de nadie, por eso lo tengo medio abandonado... eso y que el Discord de Momentum drenó casi todos los usuarios de nivel (igual que el foro de Rankia, que también me pasaba a veces). Sigo pasándome por aquí, pero para leer a Feministo con sus perogrulladas o al JAJAJAJAJAJ siendo un indicador contrarian con patas casi que prefiero no participar. 

Tengo Patreon en el que cobro precio simbólico (al menos para los precios que se cobran por estas cosas) para la gente que quiera apoyarme, pero todo el contenido lo voy a soltar igualmente en un período de 4-6 meses después de crearlo. Así los seguidores gratis pueden tener el contenido igualmente y los seguidores que pagan lo tienen con antelación y pueden aprovechar la primicia. Es la forma de intentar compaginar mi creencia de que el conocimiento tiene que ser accesible a todo el mundo de forma gratuita y a la vez sacar algo de dinero del tema para no perder la motivación.

Sigo actualizando la cartera kamikaze al momento de hacer los movimientos y los rendimientos siguen ahí. En el hilo de Burbuja ya no soy tan constante, en vez de eso lo pongo en Twitter y Discord (por eso que he dicho antes de que es mejor formato para colgar "notas de prensa"). Este año han sido más jodidos que los dos anteriores porque tenía gran parte de la cartera en Rusia y las sanciones me impiden vender, pero sigo superando a los índices principales por más del 10%. No sé si seguirá siendo así los años siguientes, pero de momento la inversión en empresas de países ultraodiados a precio de quiebra que no conoce ni Cristo sigue funcionando.


----------



## sashimi (10 Sep 2022)

Yo les seguía mucho al principio. Pero después de varias grandes cagadas y viendo que solo se apuntan los tantos y no las cagadas, he dejado de seguirles. Era muy fácil ganar dinero en época de vacas gordas y haciendo locuras


----------



## Diosa-Harley (10 Sep 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Confirmo que sigo por aquí, solo que en el foro ya no tengo mucho que comentar porque la cartera kamikaze hace tiempo que está casi completa y los movimientos que hago son en empresas que ya he analizado... y los motivos de compra/venta son muy simples. Lo típico de que una empresa sube más que las otras y pasa a estar cara, ergo la vendes (o al contrario, una empresa que ya había analizado baja de precio sin que haya pasado nada, por tanto compro más o recompro si la había vendido). Para eso Twitter y Discord funcionan mejor, muchas veces es literalmente poner una nota de 20 palabras.
> 
> Kistos fue algo así, no hay más motivos para venderla por mi parte. Hace tiempo que iba diciendo en público que no coincidía con mi estilo de inversión, pero iba procrastinando. Este año el mercado ha pegado un buen bajón, quiero comprar empresas pequeñas europeas, necesitaba dinero y como no sabía que vender he vendido lo que no coincidía con mi estilo. No hay más. No tiene nada que ver con mi desvinculación de Momentum (que fue en agosto de 2021, más de un año ya).
> 
> ...


----------



## Muttley (10 Sep 2022)

Sacar contenidos de calidad dos veces (al menos) por semana es muy muy complicado.
No se puede fallar ni un solo día. Hay un ingente trabajo detrás, muchísimo más de lo que la gente se cree. O es que alguien se cree que se puede salir dos veces por semana tres horas cada vez diciendo sandeces, analizar BBVA o viviendo de las bromas? No. Para nada.
Sacan tiempo de SU tiempo libre y lo dedican a compartir ideas de inversion.
Unas serán magníficas y otras no tanto, pero todo está analizado al dedillo. Rebuscando en la letra pequeña de cada balance, de cada número.

Se crea un discord, se ordena, se mantiene, se organiza.
Se crea un encuentro en Madrid. Jugándose SU dinero. Sin patrocinador. Nada. Solo esperando cubrir gastos con la venta de entradas.
SOLO por todo lo anterior tienen mi TOTAL RESPETO.

Si no hay contenido no hay audiencia. La competencia es feroz en el fintuit.
En los primeros directos…25-30. Todos de burbuja.
Año y medio después? 250-300. Gente que se conecta un domingo por la tarde en vez de estar viendo el fútbol o yendo al teatro. Por algo será.

Esto ocurre durante un año aproximadamente. GRATIS. Por amor al arte. Y NADIE es profesional, todos tienen trabajos que nada tienen que ver con la inversión, y eso incluye a @gordinflas que no está…pero para mi como si lo estuviera. Normal que quieran hacer algo para monetizar, aunque solo sea para ver cómo cala el canal, que muchas veces no es el dinero en si, si no en ver si la gente está de verdad dispuesta a pagar o donar por recibir contenidos de verdadera calidad más allá del chiste, de las peras o de Fenómeno.
Un “busque, compare y si encuentra algo mejor cómprelo”.

¿Que Rankia pierde tráfico? Que se lo haga mirar. Pero esto no es nuevo. Algunos han abandonado blogs para venirse por aquí y abrir sus propios posts como @fernandojcg o bien creando sus propios blogs como @antorob. Fuga de talento lo llaman.
Y en cuanto a los pobladores “franquicia“, los que meten la calidad desinteresada, estén más tiempo en el discord de Momentum que entrando en el post de Arcelor Mittal abierto desde la época de ZP.

Y para terminar lo más importante. TODOS (incluyo a Gordi claro) son buenas personas y buenos amigos.
Es lo mejor que se puede decir de alguien.


----------



## The Hellion (11 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Sacar contenidos de calidad dos veces (al menos) por semana es muy muy complicado.
> No se puede fallar ni un solo día. Hay un ingente trabajo detrás, muchísimo más de lo que la gente se cree. O es que alguien se cree que se puede salir dos veces por semana tres horas cada vez diciendo sandeces, analizar BBVA o viviendo de las bromas? No. Para nada.
> Sacan tiempo de SU tiempo libre y lo dedican a compartir ideas de inversion.
> Unas serán magníficas y otras no tanto, pero todo está analizado al dedillo. Rebuscando en la letra pequeña de cada balance, de cada número.
> ...



Estupendo, me alegro por ellos, de verdad, pero me pasa como con el Dabiz Muñoz: no discuto que trabajen como mulas, no dudo de que tengan que cobrar lo que cobran para rentabilizar su trabajo, y dios me libre de pretender que trabajen sin rentabilizar lo que hacen. 

Ahora bien, me cansan sus maneras, tengo mis dudas sobre el valor nutricional de sus menús a largo plazo, y me parece que su forma de monetizar su trabajo es peor, y menos conveniente para mí, que la forma tradicional de hacerlo. 

Indiscutiblemente, hacer dos programas a la semana, destacar en la financesfera y una vez que se ha captado la atención, mantenerla y evitar que otro te robe la audiencia, tiene que ser un trabajo agotador. 

Pero precisamente por esa presión por hacer dos programas a la semana y por generar contenidos constantemente, van a diluir mucho su tasa de aciertos, van a acabar convirtiéndose en profesionales que tienen que dar contenidos,,,, y eso es un problema en un momento en el que tal vez lo único que haya que hacer es esperar. 

Pero es que el discord (solo he visto el suyo, y muy al principio) me parece como el antiguo chatbox de algunos foros de hace quince años: un puto jaleo y un agujero negro del tiempo. O estas todo el rato pendiente o no sirve para nada. 

Y si añadimos que el éxito de momentum supone la devaluación de otros sitios en los que yo encontraba información que me interesaba, y le sumamos que lo que antes era gratis ahora es de pago, o no es, no resulta difícil entender por qué algunos usuarios estamos peor ahora que antes de la eclosión de momentum. 

Yo no muevo mis inversiones a la velocidad a la que lo hacen ellos, ni muchísimo menos, ni quiero estar todo el día pendiente de lo que se publica, y, por lo menos hasta que encuentre a alguien cuyo estilo de inversión se ajuste mucho al mío, no voy a pagar varias fuentes de información para conseguir lo que antes conseguía gratis. 

Ojo, tampoco espero que Estebaranz, o rebuznator, o quien sea, me regalen su esfuerzo toda su vida. Lo que pasa es que me gustaba más el modelo de monetización en el que la financesfera eran las ligas menores en las que los aficionados más prometedores destacaban para que los acabasen fichando los grandes clubes, o para acabar creando ellos sus propios equipos profesionales. 

En aquel modelo, yo podía hincharme a ver partidos y decidir qué jugadores me gustaban. Con el modelo actual, en el que cada jugador promesa se convierte en franquicia, las ligas menores desaparecen, el jugador deja de entrenar y se dedica a hacer exhibiciones de pago, y el público, acostumbrado a la variedad, probablemente, acabará harto de tanto one.trick pony. 

O, por el contrario, momentum se convertirán en los motley fool hispanos, serán felices y comerán perdices.


----------



## anduriña (11 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Estupendo, me alegro por ellos, de verdad, pero me pasa como con el Dabiz Muñoz: no discuto que trabajen como mulas, no dudo de que tengan que cobrar lo que cobran para rentabilizar su trabajo, y dios me libre de pretender que trabajen sin rentabilizar lo que hacen.
> 
> Ahora bien, me cansan sus maneras, tengo mis dudas sobre el valor nutricional de sus menús a largo plazo, y me parece que su forma de monetizar su trabajo es peor, y menos conveniente para mí, que la forma tradicional de hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo hubiera explicado mejor. El sistema a largo plazo arroja unos equilibrios generales peores que el anterior, más allá de que algunos de los actores obtengan un beneficio superior.

En el fondo el discord de ellos no dejan de ser dos o tres hilos -como el que hay en Rankia de Cobas y Azvalor-, y que al inversor que no está especulando día tras día no le acaban de interesar.

La culpa de todas formas es de quien paga por según qué cosas. E insisto, desde su óptica es perfectamente legítimo que quieran cobrar.

Una reflexión: a mí no deja de llamarme la atención los pocos que somos. Porque al final somo los mismos en Rankia, aquí y algunos en Momentum.

Apenas unos pocos miles de personas.


----------



## herodes2 (11 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Sacar contenidos de calidad dos veces (al menos) por semana es muy muy complicado.
> No se puede fallar ni un solo día. Hay un ingente trabajo detrás, muchísimo más de lo que la gente se cree. O es que alguien se cree que se puede salir dos veces por semana tres horas cada vez diciendo sandeces, analizar BBVA o viviendo de las bromas? No. Para nada.
> Sacan tiempo de SU tiempo libre y lo dedican a compartir ideas de inversion.
> Unas serán magníficas y otras no tanto, pero todo está analizado al dedillo. Rebuscando en la letra pequeña de cada balance, de cada número.
> ...



Dime sólo dos ídeas de inversión de los que llevan el tinglado, sólo dos, y ojo que no valen las que pululan por rrss o son de otros foreros que han participado desinteresadamente, piensa bien y no metas la pata, te lo pongo fácil.
El formato de tres horas(hasta 4 a veces) es un truño de muy señor mío ya que no se puede tener a la gente tanto tiempo delante de la pantalla para al finar ver que lo interesante se puede realizar entre 1,15-1,30horas máximo, que para conversación de bar ya tenemos a nuestros amigos.
El segundo vídeo entre semana ya no tiene ningún sentido, se les queda esto grande y ahora corriendo quieren crear contenido a toda pastilla( da igula la calidad que tenga). Noto mucha copia a los Locos de Wall Street que ellos si que tienen unos vídeos muy bien estructurados, concisos, dan paso a todas las preguntas de los oyentes y tienen los tiempos muy bien marcados.
Nadie se juega sú dinero en los encuentrsos, o acaso son gratuitos? Con bastante antelación ponen a la venta las entradas,( que logicamente cada uno paga a escote, comida, salón de actos, etc) e incluso es posible que sobre con lo de la fila cero; si la venta va mal se suspende y punto, no problem.
Si hubiera patrocinador sería ya la repera de comercialización de producto, es posible que pronto haya.
En sú día ya tenían sistema de donativos, no hay que crear algo secreto que al final va a ofrecer casi los mismos contenidos que el abierto, es un sinsentido.
No estamos discutiendo de buenas o malas personas, estamos discutiendo si un sitio de pago como el club de Momentum aporta lo que se paga o no; ahí está el hilo para manifestarse.


----------



## herodes2 (11 Sep 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo no lo hubiera explicado mejor. El sistema a largo plazo arroja unos equilibrios generales peores que el anterior, más allá de que algunos de los actores obtengan un beneficio superior.
> 
> En el fondo el discord de ellos no dejan de ser dos o tres hilos -como el que hay en Rankia de Cobas y Azvalor-, y que al inversor que no está especulando día tras día no le acaban de interesar.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, buena apreciación, somos unos pocos miles y todos nos movemos por los mismos sitios, eso a nivel nacional, luego veo que a nivel internacional hay tíos muy buenos sea Brailla, Malcys, uno que sigo en Australia, varios de shipping, uranio, etc, que las mayorías de tesis que luego llega a inversores nacionales son de ellos, que está bien pero se copia mucho, mucho y luego vienen los egos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Sep 2022)

Bueno me paso a saludar por aquí y a que algunos reflexionen porque le dan tanta importancia a demostrar el poco valor que aporta Momentum Financial. Yo ya no uso Burbuja y nunca use ForoCoches, pero eso no hace que gaste un segundo criticandolos o no. Me parece muy bien que existan y me parece muy bien la gente que los usa. Y como responsable del discord de Momentum jamás permitiría que alguien (y mucho menos un grupito de usuarios) se pudiera a criticar otra comunidad.

Quizás algunos deberían reflexionar porque el discord de Momentum está por encima de 4000 personas y aquí quedan 15 diciendo lo malos que somos. Yo creo que eso ya da muchas pistas. Que si, podríamos seguir las directrices de estas 10 personas, el problema es que igual tendríamos un discord de 300 personas y estaríamos trabajando como mulas para mayor gloria de estas personas que están aquí quejándose de nuestro trabajo.

Por cierto unos cuantos habéis dicho cosas que no son ciertas. La mayoría de las cosas que sacamos en el club salen en abierto tiempo después, de la misma forma que hace @gordinflas , de hecho muchas cosas salen antes. Y con gordi os parece genial y con Momentum mentís o lo omitis.

Por otro lado alguien dice que el discord es cerrado. Eso tampoco es verdad, el discord de Momentum es abierto, como siempre ha sido, simplemente hay una serie de canales adicionales para la gente del club.

Y nada, poco más, en el pasado me pondría a discutir aquí de forma interminable, pero supongo que he madurado o simplemente tengo cosas más importantes que hacer. Respeto que no os guste Momentum y os parezcamos lo peor y unos farsantes y unos sinvergüenzas y demás, pero no os engañéis, revisarlos el hilo, no llegáis a montar un equipo de fútbol con los que sois. Y la comunidad está en miles de personas y sigue creciendo y en general el feedback que recibimos, especialmente de los miembros del club, es buenísimo.

Y nada, si alguien quiere preguntar algo o tener una conversación sobre algo de forma educada, encantado de hacerlo, pero no me voy a meter a contestar comentarios tóxicos de ningún tipo. Un saludo a todos y espero que todo os vaya muy bien


----------



## herodes2 (11 Sep 2022)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, el ego es lo que tiene, pensaba que los responsables del discord de Momentum eran varios, pero veo que sólo es uno.
Dices que aquí no se llega a montar un equipo de futbol pero mejor que veas las visitas del hilo, son 18.000, ni más ni menos, ya que como sabrás en los foros escriben pocos pero detrás hay mucha gente que lee.
Hay esa pelusilla con Gordinflas, de nuevo el ego.
Todavía te queda mucho que madurar, y por cierto, ya que dedicas mucho tiempo a esto desinteresadamente no descuides tú trabajo principal, que supongo que trabajar en un buen puesto en la banca en Londres tiene que ocupar mucho tiempo, no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Sep 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol, el ego es lo que tiene, pensaba que los responsables del discord de Momentum eran varios, pero veo que sólo es uno.
> Dices que aquí no se llega a montar un equipo de futbol pero mejor que veas las visitas del hilo, son 18.000, ni más ni menos, ya que como sabrás en los foros escriben pocos pero detrás hay mucha gente que lee.
> Hay esa pelusilla con Gordinflas, de nuevo el ego.
> Todavía te queda mucho que madurar, y por cierto, ya que dedicas mucho tiempo a esto desinteresadamente no descuides tú trabajo principal, que supongo que trabajar en un buen puesto en la banca en Londres tiene que ocupar mucho tiempo, no?



Ejemplo de comentario tóxico que no aporta nada ni merece contestación. Gracias por el consejo sobre el trabajo. Un saludo


----------



## Diosa-Harley (11 Sep 2022)

Esta quedando un hilo precioso. Agradezco a todos la participacion y que se opine desde el respeto como hasta ahora


----------

